# I Can Be a NE Illinois and Western Burbs Emergency Contact



## lawninc (Sep 18, 2010)

I already have established routes but I am always willing to help if your in a bind. I cover McHenry to Batavia On Randall, McHenry to Naperville On 59. Feel free to give me a call anytime day or night 630-742-9920 Jim


----------



## lawninc (Sep 18, 2010)

Back to the top!!!!!!


----------

